# Suitable Nailcolours for wheatish complexion



## Priyanka1111 (Feb 9, 2013)

_hi lovely ladies ! hope you all are doing great.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_

_I am a new member of this site. I m a 20 years old medical student who adores  beauty and fashion though i consider myself kinda inexperienced . These days i have developed a craze of nail paints. I need some advice on shade selection. I have wheatish skin tone. My hands are neither white nor tanned. My skin colour lies somewhere between these two skin shades. Plus my hand colour is more towards a pale skintone. Please suggest me some nail polish shades that will flatter my skin tone. and make my hands look brighter, not dull and yellowish. _

_thankyou  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 11, 2013)

Well I can make recommendations for what is "safe" for your skin tone and that would be a nice nude like OPI Barefoot in Barcelona or something similar to that. It is classy, understated and matches pretty much everything.





Source

If you are looking for something more bold or glittery just let me know. I can make some recommendations in that area too.


----------



## Annelle (Feb 11, 2013)

It may help if you can post a picture of your hands/nails so people might be able to make some color suggestions based on what they see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

